# This ones mine....I think



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 31, 2010)

I have never made a pen before with the intention of making it mine. I'll take one out of stock and use it for a while until someone just has to have it:wink:.Well a few weeks ago I posted a Gator pen and someone asked why I didn't use blue and gold being I'm a Florida Gator fan. 
This is my version of a true Florida Gator pen made from the jaw bone of a gator filled with blue powder coat powder and copper dust (in place of orange).As always all comments welcome including the photo.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 31, 2010)

Another "winner". Unusual material but very striking.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow that is too cool. I'll forgive your lapse in judgment in picking the wrong team because that is an awesome pen! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great So far, Where are the other shots showing the other side of it. The clip is just a clip, lets see the art on the other side.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 31, 2010)

Mike and I bet you like looking at the girls as they walk away:biggrin::wink:This shots just for you:









maxman400 said:


> Looks Great So far, Where are the other shots showing the other side of it. The clip is just a clip, lets see the art on the other side.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Aug 31, 2010)

Roy,
You and I are exact opposits.  I make a pen for the intention of it being mine.  So far, I've never been able to keep a "MY" pen.  Hopefully you are able to keep yours, unless someone just makes you an offer you just cant refuse LOL


----------



## snyiper (Aug 31, 2010)

That is a awesome pen especially for a keeper!!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 31, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Mike and I bet you like looking at the girls as they walk away:biggrin::wink:This shots just for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now That's what I am talking about, and yes sir I hate to see them go BUT I love to watch them Leave and the same goes for the pens.


----------



## Toni (Aug 31, 2010)

LOVE IT ROY!!! It is a keeper!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jon-wx5nco said:


> Roy,
> You and I are exact opposits. I make a pen for the intention of it being mine. So far, I've never been able to keep a "MY" pen. Hopefully you are able to keep yours, unless someone just makes you an offer you just cant refuse LOL


 
I think as long as Roy doesn't bump into Tim Tebow he just might be able to hang onto it.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great looking pen.  And, it's the best kind of gator :wink:


----------



## JohnU (Aug 31, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!  I would be afraid to use it.  

Roy, every time you post a pen it gives me a new level to dream of hitting someday.


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Aug 31, 2010)

That is awesome.  I am always envious of your talents.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JimMc7 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great looking pen & photo, Roy. Only improvement I can think of is "Crimson & Cream" as the fill material colors! Although such a combo might spontaneously combust on a "Gator" bone pen .


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 31, 2010)

Roy,
Yeah I would be screamin "MINE" as soon as that baby got off the lathe too.  She's a beauty.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeez Roy you think some day you could post a pen someone could say something bad about!! I'm going to try and get some gator Jaw as soon as season opens, I have two skulls, but Momma won't allow me to whack them up,,


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow.... that is definitely a keeper...


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 31, 2010)

That's sweet.  And - you didn't ask this time, but I like this background better than the solid black.  Your pictures are improving as well as your pens.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great, but it would look even BETTER in burnt orange!! Hook 'em!


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cool, excellent work!


----------



## David Keller (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice looking pen, Roy.  I would suggest you send it to Coach Meyer, but it's so nice that he might get all messed up and quit coaching again.

On second thought, maybe you should send it to him.:biggrin:


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 1, 2010)

what is a die-hard Fla. fan doing living in sooner land? great pen. I would keep it for myself if you send it to me.. even if I am a junkyard Dog fan


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 1, 2010)

Most likely the same as a Bull Dog fan  living in Vol territory.:biggrin: On lifes road I made a wrong turn and ended up here 20 years ago


OLDMAN5050 said:


> what is a die-hard Fla. fan doing living in sooner land? great pen. I would keep it for myself if you send it to me.. even if I am a junkyard Dog fan


----------



## phillywood (Sep 1, 2010)

Roy like the gator itself that's a killer pen. Veeeerybbbbbbbeeeryyyyyy beautiful.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful pen Roy. By the colors should have been Blue/Silver for the BYU Cougars:tongue::biggrin:  What is a Florida Gator anyway-:wink:  Wow did he really just ask that?


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice Roy!  You should keep a pen for yourself..I even give you permission to do so!


----------



## lwalden (Sep 1, 2010)

As always, ultra-sharp looking pen, Roy- hope you manage to hang on to this one, but I'll be a little surprised if someone doesn't eventually make you an offer you can't refuse for it!!


----------



## wolftat (Sep 1, 2010)

That is sweet, I'm still waiting for my salamader to get big enough to use his jaw for a pen.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I too a transplant, my former now retired from employement brought me here and kids and grandkids later can't get the bride to leave this behind. But still love my dawgs.


----------

